# 55 gallon drums - grow-out, pond or...?



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a two 55 gallon food grade drums just sitting around and have been considering a few options. I know I want to use them for fish but can't decide what to use them for, and I'm not sure how to go about setting them up for the different uses.











Slice them in half and use them as grow out tanks for fry (I have 2 pairs conditioning right now. My second attempt). A 25 gallon grow-out is ideal, but I would like to know if anyone else had tried this.


Cut them in half from top to bottom to make two halves that are long and shallow rather then tall and deep, then digging a spot in the back yard for each. I would love to put betta in them, and have kept a pond before, but my husband doesn't want a pond right now (He wants to remove a couple of trees in the front yard first) This would just be something little for me to play with.


Place one on the front porch. This idea appeals to me the most. I could make it as deep or shallow as I like, paint the outside however I want and place a mess of girls in it, or maybe a few small goldfish (I AM putting in a pond next spring. No buts about that).

Of course with goldfish I wouldn't have to worry about heat, but betta.. well, I'm just not sure. It might be a bad idea altogether. Any thoughts would be appreciated. And more ideas are welcome!

Has anyone else done something like this? I'd love to hear about it, and pictures would be nice!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i wouldnt use it outside for bettas.a few kois would be nice.though i know nothing about taking care of them.would have to have a filter system of some sort.i would also try breeding like feeder fish of some sort.

cutting the barrel long ways about 3/4 of it to make a deeper long tank and using the top for like a hood or hanging over it as a hanging hood on the patio would be great and stocking it with gold fish.i think that would be awesome personally..

another option ill just throw in there as something random and brain storming..cut a barrel in half.paint it to a good color.maybe black,or white,or any color.create like little wooden stand for it the shape of the barrel.example is like how u see ships in a bottle.and they sit on a wood base or plastic base...

then set it inside as like a table.having a glass top.using where the cap goes on the barrel.that could be the area where u feed the fish at.have a lamp sitting in the middle that provides light.maybe a few live plants in there.

thats just a few things i can come up with rite away...hope this helps and can help kick off other great ideas 

its good to see you recycling those barrels for something good and useful..great idea


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I have filled them as is with water. When it creates green water you can dump baby fry into it. Come back in a few weeks and they will be pretty big. I have also just tossed gold fish in them without filters. They grow fast and love the green water.


----------

